# Quitting.... :(



## jguile415 (23/5/16)

Helloooo everyone! It is with a very heavy heart that I'm saying goodbye to this wonderful community.. I have been in hospital for the last week recovering from Pnuemonia (not vaping related) and will probably have to be here for at least another week. I figure by now I've kicked the nicotine habit so why not just quit? I can't work at the moment either so less money to buy cool vape stuff anyway... not going to turn this into a pity party 'cause it's not  the point is...when I get out of here I'll be selling quite alot of tanks,mods,batteries,wire,liquids at VERY good prices so keep a look out! 

Thanks again to everyone for all the advice and banter....It's been real! 

Jason

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stosta (23/5/16)

Oh man, that is sad. But on the plus side I still think not vaping or smoking at all is first prize when it comes down to the smoking/vaping debate, so well done!

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Jan (23/5/16)

jguile415 said:


> Helloooo everyone! It is with a very heavy heart that I'm saying goodbye to this wonderful community.. I have been in hospital for the last week recovering from Pnuemonia (not vaping related) and will probably have to be here for at least another week. I figure by now I've kicked the nicotine habit so why not just quit? I can't work at the moment either so less money to buy cool vape stuff anyway... not going to turn this into a pity party 'cause it's not  the point is...when I get out of here I'll be selling quite alot of tanks,mods,batteries,wire,liquids at VERY good prices so keep a look out!
> 
> Thanks again to everyone for all the advice and banter....It's been real!
> 
> Jason


Good luck with the recovery and remember if in future you see a vaper give them the thumbs up

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## jguile415 (23/5/16)

Jan said:


> Good luck with the recovery and remember if in future you see a vaper give them the thumbs up


absolutely! i may even ask them to blow a cloud my way

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jguile415 (23/5/16)

It's the hobby aspect of vaping that i'll miss the most!


----------



## Andre (23/5/16)

Hope to see you out of hospital soon, @jguile415 . All the best with the new vape free journey.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Neal (23/5/16)

Good luck mate, hope everything works out well for you.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (23/5/16)

Good luck bud, wish you all the best for the future

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chezzig (23/5/16)

Wishing you a speedy recovery ... and all the best going forward @jguile415


----------



## WARMACHINE (23/5/16)

Get well soon. You doing the right thing, don't mess around with Pnuemonia, make sure your lungs are as strong as possible,

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Pixstar (23/5/16)

All the best to you! Speedy recovery!


----------



## Gizmo (23/5/16)

Sorry to hear you leave.. But I respect your decision. All the best with your recovery.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## picautomaton (23/5/16)

Well done on kicking the nic dependency, speedy recovery and all the best.


----------



## Greyz (23/5/16)

I wish you a speedy recovery and GLWS of all your old kit.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (23/5/16)

Get well soon man, but keep at least one setup for emergencies.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (23/5/16)

Get well soon @jguile415 
I understand your decision and it makes sense. Wishing you well for that
Thank you for all your contributions here and for being part of the community

Do us a favour and pop in - in some time and let us know how its going without the vaping and how you found it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## brotiform (23/5/16)

Get well soon jguile415. I hope it's speedy 

No chance of just moving to 0mg juices instead of quitting altogether , then you can still enjoy everything you already have? 

If not , thanks for your contributions and dont be a stranger


----------



## Effjh (23/5/16)

jguile415 said:


> It's the hobby aspect of vaping that i'll miss the most!



If you miss it too much, you're welcome to come build me coils, mix my juice and buy me gear. I'm getting lazy, so you can live vicariously through me.

But seriously, get well soon and congrats on getting completely clean.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## jguile415 (23/5/16)

My wife still vapes so at least i'll still be building  no chance of going over to 0mg.. apparently with this kind of pnuemonia the lungs will never be the same again, from now on nothing goes in there except good old oxygen (and jhb smog). Thanks so much for all your kind words

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jguile415 (23/5/16)

Silver said:


> Get well soon @jguile415
> I understand your decision and it makes sense. Wishing you well for that
> Thank you for all your contributions here and for being part of the community
> 
> Do us a favour and pop in - in some time and let us know how its going without the vaping and how you found it


Definitely will pop in from time to time  thanks @Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jguile415 (23/5/16)

Alex said:


> Get well soon man, but keep at least one setup for emergencies.


Wifey still has her iStick 60w with the serpant rta  gonna have to stay strong

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Umar Osman (23/5/16)

Wish you all the best bud 


jguile415 said:


> Helloooo everyone! It is with a very heavy heart that I'm saying goodbye to this wonderful community.. I have been in hospital for the last week recovering from Pnuemonia (not vaping related) and will probably have to be here for at least another week. I figure by now I've kicked the nicotine habit so why not just quit? I can't work at the moment either so less money to buy cool vape stuff anyway... not going to turn this into a pity party 'cause it's not  the point is...when I get out of here I'll be selling quite alot of tanks,mods,batteries,wire,liquids at VERY good prices so keep a look out!
> 
> Thanks again to everyone for all the advice and banter....It's been real!
> 
> Jason


I wish you all the best bud. God is with you and so is our prayers


----------



## Migs (24/5/16)

Good luck with your journey and wish you all the best and do tell how your recovery is going and how your coping without vaping, take care.


----------



## The_Ice (24/5/16)

Have a good recovery @jguile415 and all the best!

@Silver does this mean he has to quit the forum, or could he have a status of "retired vaper" ?


----------



## Silver (24/5/16)

The_Ice said:


> Have a good recovery @jguile415 and all the best!
> 
> @Silver does this mean he has to quit the forum, or could he have a status of "retired vaper" ?



No need to quit the forum, he is welcome to pop in whenever he feels like it. Even if retired

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

